# Plastidip n my Cruze..



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm honestly digging the wheels lol, nice to see someone spice it up and do something different.

Also, led's in the lower grille? details?

looks great


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yup...that looks good! Nice job man!


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Austin9991 said:


> I'm honestly digging the wheels lol, nice to see someone spice it up and do something different.
> 
> Also, led's in the lower grille? details?
> 
> looks great


I'll post details later today.. have alot to write... lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I second for the details on those LEDs, and also is that blue dip in the bay?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Was great until I saw the last picture. Amazing the glare is so bad its bad across the internet not just on the highway.. SMH


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful bro , I like different


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

naazlee said:


> I think its really nice and cozy and am sure that the actual car would look much better than in the pics. May be the cars are not so photogenic you see  I am eagerly waiting for the launch.


Alot better in person

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> Was great until I saw the last picture. Amazing the glare is so bad its bad across the internet not just on the highway.. SMH


Before u knock somthing mabey u should get the full details... that's a long exposure taken from my t2i.. so its not that bright..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

tsblu22 said:


> Before u knock somthing mabey u should get the full details... that's a long exposure taken from my t2i.. so its not that bright..
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The last picture is nothing but glare. All the other pics look great. Thats an interesting effect, hard to make out the details of the rest of the car though. Oh maybe if you could do the same shot, no headlights but fogs and grill surround lights on? 

But your saying its not HIDs right?


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> I second for the details on those LEDs, and also is that blue dip in the bay?


Yes. Blaze blue dip.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> The last picture is nothing but glare. All the other pics look great. Thats an interesting effect, hard to make out the details of the rest of the car though. Oh maybe if you could do the same shot, no headlights but fogs and grill surround lights on?
> 
> But your saying its not HIDs right?


I do have 8k hidz. Just like playing with my camera at night.. here's a pic of everything on except the hidz

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok... here's a rundown of everything...

Plastidip sections:
Under headlights: 2 coats black 
Grill:2 coats black
Hubs: 3 coats blaze yellow and 3 coats glossifier
Tail lights: 3 light coats black.. 3 coats glossifier..
Engine bay: 3 coats white base dip.. 4 coats blaze blue dip

Lights: 
8k hidz stock headlight housing
Switchback turn signals
White side markers clear lenses
Led strip on front bumper hooked directly into running lights..

Any other questions I'll be happy to answer.. or check out my Intsagram.... ts_blu22


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Did red and blue engine bay, I kept the blue.. probly gonna change it out to blaze yellow to match the wheels...

Also another pic of the tail lights how they look at night even with them being blacked out

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

tsblu22 said:


> I do have 8k hidz. Just like playing with my camera at night.. here's a pic of everything on except the hidz
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Then camera exposure time is irrelevant. HID's in halogen reflector look like crap. 

Car is great though and I love the LEDS.


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> Then camera exposure time is irrelevant. HID's in halogen reflector look like crap.
> 
> Car is great though and I love the LEDS.


I wanna switch out the entire headlight an go with either halos with projectors or the led bars

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

tsblu22 said:


> I wanna switch out the entire headlight an go with either halos with projectors or the led bars
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Ever thought of going retro? I'm doing one set now, and trying source a second set of Cruze headlights so I can do them next.


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> Ever thought of going retro? I'm doing one set now, and trying source a second set of Cruze headlights so I can do them next.


Not sure what u mean by retro... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

tsblu22 said:


> Not sure what u mean by retro...
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ahhhh let me introduce you my good man. 

So, a retro is the fine Art of taking factory Halogen headlights, like our cruze has. You find a way to open them(this involves taking the clear lens off) and inserting some "Oh So Sexy Goodness" like this inside, with consideration to aim. 









Then you get an HID kit(this one requires a D2S bulb) and let the Wonderful Tuned, safe for the Highway and all other drivers, Driving Pleasure begin. 


Please look at CLICKY for a wonderful forum on the topic. 
See HERE for all your RetroFit Component needs. 

And some Headlight candy



























Here is a great Before and After example.


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> Ahhhh let me introduce you my good man.
> 
> So, a retro is the fine Art of taking factory Halogen headlights, like our cruze has. You find a way to open them(this involves taking the clear lens off) and inserting some "Oh So Sexy Goodness" like this inside, with consideration to aim.
> 
> ...


Oh ****.. i'mma have to look more into this... u can basically customize ur headlights how u want them..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

tsblu22 said:


> Oh ****.. i'mma have to look more into this... u can basically customize ur headlights how u want them..
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Absolutely, the SKY is the limit and well your own creative input and budget. Skills can be learned so thats not an issue. 

This is the Bowl\Shroud for my wifes Tacoma. 










Here is the projector Going inside it. It has an X lens that is amazing to me.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Have you thought about taking the entire engine cover off and dipping that as well? As opposed to just the coil pack?


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> Have you thought about taking the entire engine cover off and dipping that as well? As opposed to just the coil pack?


Alot of work to do that. And yes I've thought about it more then once.. lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

